
Google patent shows possible controller design for its game streaming service - pulisse
https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/9/18257911/google-patent-game-controller-project-stream-streaming-service-render
======
mimixco
They filed a patent for a copy of an Xbox/PlayStation controller?

